# One random pic



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Took a few pics last night, but photobucket has changed recently and haven't figured out how to work in the new system, so let me just post one at a time.

A few minutes after spinach dropped into one of my tanks. You can see about 1/3 to 1/2 of the shrimps, others just like to graze around. All juvi in the pic are from the same batch by the CBS at the lower right corner. I believe all three females in the pcs are about to get berried again soon by the "gap".


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice shot. I got a cellphone group shot when I fed last night


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting that you both keep CRS and CBS together. I guessing if they cross breed you get both red and black shimps? Great pictures BTW.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Bigdaddyo said:


> Interesting that you both keep CRS and CBS together. I guessing if the cross breed you get both red and black shimps? Great pictures BTW.


Black is dominant, red is recessive, so a black/red cross will get you all black with red genes, and those black crossed back will give red and black if crossed with a red, or black with a black. Sometimes you get a co-dominant thing going on with the genes and get a brown one, but the brown don't seem to breed out, it's just a one off thing with that shrimp having both genes showing color and offspring will be red or black depending on who them mate with.

I find adding a few blacks in a great way to get some genes into your shrimp since they are probably very far away genetically from your red's. I also have golden/snow whites in mine right now as that's just a melting pot tank. See what patterns and colors come out.

The Taiwan Bee shrimp came from a mutation and basically a perfect storm mix of CRS/CBS and goldens all in one tank and some combination of genetics there in some order led to the TB's we have now. Japan went for the PRL, vibrant reds and whites direction, so they culled the goldens and snows and blacks and kept the gene pool very homogeneous, thus allowing the reds and whites to become more dominant and thicker. Taiwan breeders kept CBS/CRS/goldens together to strengthen genes, create new patterns, etc and out of that, we got Taiwan Bee's. Several people on shrimpnow have had a random wine red or king kong emerge from the melting pot tanks. Very rare though and odd's are one of their shrimp came from the same lines that gave the TB's, but possible.

Randy also has crystal whites in his you can see, BKK, WR, so he could end up with some different colors and patterns years down the road. That's the neat part of shrimp keeping.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy, those two CWB you got from me are getting quite big now...not long before you should see a berried one eh


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, Anna. They grew so slowly but lately I have changed the feeding schedule in this tank and it made some difference. 

I try not to mix CRS and CBS in the same tank, but this tank, as GeToChKn pointed out, is the tank I throw different genes and hoping for something different. Current pending projects in this tank are,

BKK + Golen (after a few gens) ==> I want to see if I can get shadow or BB out of this.

CWS + TB ==> I want to try my luck if something different comes out.

TB + CBS ==> want to get more mischlings to eventually get enough TBs to have a TB tank.

And I have no male regular CRS/CBS in this tank, all male shrimps in this tank is either BKK, WR, or CWS. I'll only move out some juvi out if I want a tank with one single type. One of my plans is to get a tank of golden (I have over 30 of them now, started with 4, 3 months ago) to see if I can get the white out of them.


----------

